# Best way to apply stain to shakes?



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

I've got a medium-sized exterior to do myself and its going to need a coat of semi-transparent stain. I have a Graco 495, so i can spray if thats recommended. I figure spraying is good, but is it really faster? I think so, but just wanted to get another opinion.

Thanks,


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

if you spray, you better back brush, otherwise it will look like sh1t


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

...and won't last either


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, i meant back-brush with spraying, also to prevent lapping while spraying, i'd brush up to the edge of the shakes rather than getting spray on the adjacent shakes.

I learned that the hard way on some lattice, sprayed with black stain using a garden sprayer, yuck, i went back over it after it was installed with a brush.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Ever tried the Shure Line Pads?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NACE said:


> Ever tried the Shure Line Pads?


Are they the same as Maxipads? What is a Shure Line Pad?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I keep a box of Light Days in my gig bag for drum mufflers
The kind with the wings
That self-adhesive strip sticks to the drum head through the whole gig
:thumbsup:


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

This is the way to go


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the replies.

Nace, I'll definitely try that out if i get the job.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Although I've use the Sureline pads, with some stains, for some tricky parts, they don't seem to hold nearly enough trans/semi-trans for application purposes for me

Do you use them for back-brush or application?

For me, for either, I generally prefer a big fat stainer


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

hell yeah slick


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

6" stain brush, w/thread for a pole is pretty sweet for brushing or backbrushing.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

sprayer with a ruffrider.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Libertine said:


> I've got a medium-sized exterior to do myself and its going to need a coat of semi-transparent stain. I have a Graco 495, so i can spray if thats recommended. I figure spraying is good, but is it really faster? I think so, but just wanted to get another opinion.
> 
> Thanks,


I used an airless for this application once. Never again. It over-atomizes the stain and the fine mist travels everywhere. It was scary. If you are going to spray and backbrush, use a garden sprayer. NEPS would tell you to go with a backpack sprayer . . . The airless is overkill.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I think the best sprayer for a semi trans would be this Never used one though


----------



## PPCemployee (Aug 29, 2008)

Use that airless with a 311 or 313 tip and you'll be fine... backbrush with a fat stainbrush or if you want a throw-away get a 2$ 4-inch chip brush.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

With the amount of cleanup and caution you would use, my opinion would be it wouldn't save you much time. Not with spraying with a stain at least.


----------



## frankcanpaint (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't understand why someone would choose to hand brush a full exterior if spraying was feasable. Spraying stain with a 410 double orifice fine finish tip means low pressure and little overspray. You also pick a day with no wind. You tape off your windows and drop your railings and decks. You position your ladders and then you fly around the house. One xtra man with a big fat stainer like in slickshift's foto followin behind you plus of course your own brush. The right tool in the right hands at the time is a win win situation whereas the big sprayer with a big tip with a wide fan full pressure has people thinking us painters ain't nothin but drunks and convicts .
frank


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Got underbid by half for the whole house, HO called up with concern over the painter's "techniques". Spraying, not backbrushing, Zero drops, not covering ANY windows... She wanted me to finish the job and she'll at least be calling me when she gets to the interior.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I am with Frank on this, there is no way you will not save a lot of time but spraying. Plus you can turn the pressure way down and shield some too. But backbrush it for sure.

Libertine, do you get to charge for stripping all the improperly (not back brushed) applied stain?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

One more for those still reading,carpet on a drywall sanding pole works really nice on horizontal ship lap siding, not on shakes though.


----------

